# Fur Affinity beta test thread.



## yak (Nov 24, 2007)

Apart from the connectivity issues, Fur Affinity is up and running on a different domain name, and needs to be thoroughly beta tested before it can be put back online.
Due to the fact that php4 is being discontinued from further development and support, as of January next year, we had to switch to php5. That already have created a number of coding issues we took care of, but there may be more.

Anyone willing to help please visit  http://www.ferroxart.net and just `use` the site and it's features to see if there are any malfunctions. Then login to your account and try the same.

Report anything you find on this thread, and it will be taken care of immediately.

As soon as i am satisfied with the site's stability, and those connectivity issues are resolved, FA will be brought back online on it's primary domain.


PS
----
The site runs on live data and live database, so anything you do will b preserved on the server after it goes back online again. In other words, if you delete something, you will delete something.

Also keep in mind that FA is not a fully operational yet, and does not perform very well under load. Any attempts to abuse the site in it's current state will be frowned upon.


----------



## marymouse (Nov 24, 2007)

Logged on, did things as usual, browsed through the art and all that good stuff.  Notes are working, looks like Journals are okay too...  I personally didn't see any problems.  Logged out since once word of this gets out the sites gonna' get crazy. 

I'm sure this was a lot of work.  Thanks, yak.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2007)

Hmm... so wait, previously saved messages/submission notifications won't be cleared?


----------



## Rose (Nov 24, 2007)

same as Mary, everything was fine to me


----------



## Khanaar (Nov 24, 2007)

so far it all works fine for me


----------



## yak (Nov 24, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Hmm... so wait, previously saved messages/submission notifications won't be cleared?


This `is` FA, only on a different domain.


----------



## karoug (Nov 24, 2007)

Are people supposed to be able to see adult submissions without logging on? I logged on, logged off, and did a browse of adult categories and I can see it all.

EDIT: Nevermind, it looks like some things just aren't marked mature even though they are in adult categories. My Bad, or the submitters bad :-/


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2007)

Hmm ah ok. No probs so far.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 24, 2007)

It all looks a-okay to me.


----------



## Firr (Nov 24, 2007)

Everything looks like it works to me.


----------



## Larathen (Nov 24, 2007)

All is swell.


----------



## imnohbody (Nov 24, 2007)

FWIW, things seem to be working okay for me. Browsed submissions and journals, left a comment here and there, skimmed the recent submissions, all no problem. Firefox 2.whatever, XP SP2.


----------



## SomeoneRandom (Nov 24, 2007)

*thumbs up* No problems here!


----------



## En Den (Nov 24, 2007)

logged in, browsed, submitted... all is well so far!


----------



## karoug (Nov 24, 2007)

A couple of minor things:

Delete and save options when viewing a private message have no icons.
Deleting or saving a message in my outbox does not seem to have any effect although the options work fine on the inbox.


----------



## yak (Nov 24, 2007)

karoug said:
			
		

> A couple of minor things:
> 
> Delete and save options when viewing a private message have no icons.
> Deleting or saving a message in my outbox does not seem to have any effect although the options work fine on the inbox.



Ah, that's legacy bugs right here.
They'll be taken care off later, when this stupid hectic situation with server migration settles down.


----------



## Infinity (Nov 24, 2007)

Everything looks good, smells good, but like hell I'm not tasting it.

Is it me or do the images load at a better quality than what they have before? It seemed on the old FA it suffered from JPEGness despite the source image being .PNG.

*shrugs* no complaints.

Edit: Oh I found something.

When you click on "My Journal" it goes to http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/journal/, but just adding controls/journal/ to the beta url works fine.


----------



## Draconas (Nov 24, 2007)

looks great to me so far


----------



## Meliz (Nov 24, 2007)

eet r workingz.

if there's someone trying to abuse the site and they're anywhere close to me (geographically) i'll bust their head wide open and offer them the tribute to the marble idol. lolz.


----------



## Mazz (Nov 24, 2007)

no issues here. It's running a lot faster as well. 
Lets hope it keeps it up when switched to the normal domain. 
Many users from the site don't use the forums so won't see this and so the amount of use will jump when switched back.


----------



## yak (Nov 24, 2007)

Mazz said:
			
		

> no issues here. It's running a lot faster as well.
> Lets hope it keeps it up when switched to the normal domain.
> Many users from the site don't use the forums so won't see this and so the amount of use will jump when switched back.


It will run even faster then that when the final component is added. And a gigabit link to the database server is not that final component, though it's the last thing require to launch FA back online.


----------



## Icecat1326 (Nov 24, 2007)

seems to be working just fine.


----------



## Krennar (Nov 24, 2007)

Smooth sailing and all that. Looks to be working great.


----------



## Eustache (Nov 24, 2007)

I navigated as I usually do, uploaded 1 pic and posted 1 journal and a couple comments, updated my "commission info" page, and everything was smooth


----------



## Busterdrag (Nov 24, 2007)

Works fine. No problems yet.^^


----------



## Draconas (Nov 24, 2007)

well i do see something amiss, user: draggy has blocked me, now i never talked to him, but i assume its either these two things that may have caused it, could be my idiot friend getting on my account, or its FA


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, why not let people at least be redirected to the current site, so they can post art and stuff? Not everyone reads the forums, ya know. Also, so far, its working very fine for me.


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 24, 2007)

It's all smooth sailing for me. ^^ Usually I'd get the 505 error message when just clicking on something or hitting the reply after doing a shout or a reply to a journal. Didn't get one at all when I did my own journal, did a shout, commented on art and faved a piece of art. I didn't see any or get anything. FA is running smooth. Though how many people are you going to have test it before you put it up? I mean are you looking for something in preticular that you have seen while coding that might cause a problem or has one of the other coders brought something to your attention that might cause something to happen in the future, Yak? Though all in all, I saw nothing or got nothing as I was testing it out. It's all good on my end. ^^


----------



## iller (Nov 24, 2007)

Redirecting right to it is Bad.... But they SHOULD be given a link to THIS thread with "Beta Test" in big bold letters.   Anyone trying to go right to their own profile is just being given that big "Site Down for Transfer" message that basically promised it would come back in about 24 hours.  Well it's been 72 hours and that's just frustrating to most people who don't read the forums.


----------



## Toksyuryel (Nov 24, 2007)

Is it really such a good idea to use live data to do a beta test? What if something goes catastrophically wrong and wipes all data off the server? The potential for such errors, both large and small, is implied by the term "beta test" (and the idea is to find those errors and get rid of them before they wind up on the production server). Do you have backups of the data in case something like that happens?


----------



## silvermane (Nov 24, 2007)

Just tried the beta site, just to see if it was working, seemed alright to me but I am not technical wiz either. Seems to work fine. Are you sure you want people to be using the beta version though?


----------



## Lig (Nov 24, 2007)

Well I looked around  and submitted a new piece of art and it all seems to be working just fine. And I do agree that the FA down page should have a link to this thread so that people who don't usually look at the forums know what's going on.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 24, 2007)

works great for me, uploading new avvies works fine


----------



## Takara_kitsune (Nov 24, 2007)

It seems fine. One small problem that I came across... clicking on the "Full List" buttons on my user page for "Watched by" and "Is Watching" will lead to this error message:

"The requested URL /user/(Username)/(Username) was not found on this server."

(Username) just being my account name, without the parentheses. Not really a big issue since it's easier to get to in the control panel, but... still may need fixed. ^^;

A little further testing shows it does that for all other user pages... so it's not just on my page. It could be because it's the wrong domain?


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 24, 2007)

Takara_kitsune said:
			
		

> It seems fine. One small problem that I came across... clicking on the "Full List" buttons on my user page for "Watched by" and "Is Watching" will lead to this error message:
> 
> "The requested URL /user/(Username)/(Username) was not found on this server."
> 
> ...


Hmm...I just tested that, and it works fine for me


----------



## Epsereth (Nov 24, 2007)

I did my usual, and everything looks peachy.

Many, many thanks to the admins and coders for investing all this time into what had to be an agonizing ordeal. I know I'm not the only one who appreciates your efforts.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 24, 2007)

Haven't run across any bugs as of yet.


----------



## Raaben (Nov 24, 2007)

It's working just fine for me. Just one minor thing, not sure if it's new or not, but when I posted a comment, the time said that it was posted "now ago", which sounds bad.


----------



## Takara_kitsune (Nov 24, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Takara_kitsune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... it still functions that way for me... top of the page reads "404 Not Found"... 

Wait, I figured it out. User error in a sense. Ferroxart.net isn't allowed by NoScript. I allowed it, and it works fine. ^^;;


----------



## marmelmm (Nov 24, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Anyone willing to help please visit  http://www.ferroxart.net and just `use` the site and it's features to see if there are any malfunctions. Then login to your account and try the same.



Okeh, uploaded a couple pics, commented on a couple and left a journal entry.  All seems to be well so far.

Does this mean search will be implemented soon, I hope?  

-MMM-


----------



## Haystack (Nov 24, 2007)

Tried:
Message Center (Submissions) - OK
Message Center (Journals/Comments/Notes) - OK
Commenting - OK
New Journal Entry - OK


----------



## foxystallion (Nov 24, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Due to the fact that php4 is being discontinued from further development and support, as of January next year, we had to switch to php5. That already have created a number of coding issues we took care of, but there may be more.
> 
> Anyone willing to help please visit  http://www.ferroxart.net and just `use` the site and it's features to see if there are any malfunctions. Then login to your account and try the same.
> 
> Report anything you find on this thread, and it will be taken care of immediately.



I've only run across one problem, perhaps php4 to php5 related:

There is a bug in the upload process. When I click on any of the Custom Tags at the bottom of the submission page, everything that I have already entered disappears. If I click my Firefox browser back button, it comes back which suggests that clicking on any of the Custom Tags opens a new submission page rather than adds to what has already been entered.

That is an amazingly small problem, for such a big move, (php4 to php5) though it is apt to annoy some people who have laboriously typed in a long Artist's Comment only to see it disappear when they try to enter "angel-wolf-bat-dragon-salamander" into the custom species tag box. Perhaps a temporary note about how to recover their lost entries (all reappear) might help until the php bug is fixed.

Thank you again very much!!!!

a grateful Foxy


----------



## Pietzu (Nov 24, 2007)

Seems browsing and logging in didn't show any problems for me, I'll try uploading some new art in a short while and see if there's any prob.   But so far so good. 

Thanks to the Sys ops for all their efforts.  

  -Pi


----------



## foxystallion (Nov 24, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Report anything you find on this thread, and it will be taken care of immediately.



One more little bug:
When I roll my cursor over the thumbnail images on the opening ferroxart page, no text pops up.  Another php4 to php5 problem?


----------



## Zakassis (Nov 24, 2007)

Everything seems to be working fine over here.


----------



## yak (Nov 24, 2007)

Lt.Havoc said:
			
		

> Well, say, will you guys finally add a search fuctions with the server move? Its about danm time we get a search again. I still dont understand why it causes problems to have a search. With a site as big as FA, a search is nessecary, then not everyone wants to browse 300 pages to find a certain pic or certain artist. How often people tell me about artists on Fa and I cant search for them and have to ask for the link to the artists gallery.
> 
> 
> Hell, by now the whole site should have been redesinged and recretaed with a search, filters and whatnot.


That's Ferrox.
We have people working on it. updates are done daily.




			
				Draconas said:
			
		

> well i do see something amiss, user: draggy has blocked me, now i never talked to him, but i assume its either these two things that may have caused it, could be my idiot friend getting on my account, or its FA


You are in his blocklist. It could have only been added manually.




			
				Lt.Havoc said:
			
		

> Well, why not let people at least be redirected to the current site, so they can post art and stuff? Not everyone reads the forums, ya know. Also, so far, its working very fine for me.


Yes, you are right.
But the problem is, not everyone who visits the forums reads them. See my quote below


			
				yak said:
			
		

> It will run even faster then that when the final component is added. And a gigabit link to the database server is not that final component, though it's the last thing require to launch FA back online.











			
				Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Though how many people are you going to have test it before you put it up? I mean are you looking for something in preticular that you have seen while coding that might cause a problem or has one of the other coders brought something to your attention that might cause something to happen in the future, Yak?


I am waiting for something to be done on the server. See my reply to Lt.Havok, where i quoted myself. 



			
				Toksyuryel said:
			
		

> Is it really such a good idea to use live data to do a beta test? What if something goes catastrophically wrong and wipes all data off the server? The potential for such errors, both large and small, is implied by the term "beta test" (and the idea is to find those errors and get rid of them before they wind up on the production server). Do you have backups of the data in case something like that happens?


Yes i do have backups.

This is the same code with a few performance enhancements, being ran on the new server on the new software.

But this is a functionality beta test, it's not a new product. Testers are expected to notify me of the bugs that weren't on FA 3 days ago. They could have only appeared because of the server move.

It's very uncommon for the code that used to work well on one version of php to suddenly start deleting everything when put on another version of php. So uncommon i am discarding that as a possibility.



			
				Lig said:
			
		

> And I do agree that the FA down page should have a link to this thread so that people who don't usually look at the forums know what's going on.


See my reply to Lt. Havok and Vgm22



			
				Takara_kitsune said:
			
		

> It seems fine. One small problem that I came across... clicking on the "Full List" buttons on my user page for "Watched by" and "Is Watching" will lead to this error message:
> 
> "The requested URL /user/(Username)/(Username) was not found on this server."
> 
> ...


People confirmed it works for them, and it seems to be working for me.
How can i recreate the problem?



			
				marmelmm said:
			
		

> Okeh, uploaded a couple pics, commented on a couple and left a journal entry.  All seems to be well so far.
> 
> Does this mean search will be implemented soon, I hope?
> 
> -MMM-


You are not far from truth.


----------



## The_Realist (Nov 24, 2007)

Did some browsing around, checked my messages... I'm not going to try to upload anything though, as that might cause a strain on the server.

So far it functions exactly the same way as before it went down from the prior domain.  I see no difference really.


----------



## marmelmm (Nov 24, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> marmelmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yays!  Keep up the good work, guys!


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 24, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Takara_kitsune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You missed Takara's message stating they found that it was a local problem (NoScript + new domain = borkage).


----------



## fastturtle (Nov 24, 2007)

One problem I noticed (not sure if a problem) is that guests can see the mature(adult) categories when not logged in and some was visable

Didn't see any performance issues  - Journal link worked just fine for me - Saw the local noscript/adblock problem (recognzied it right away)

Okay, the adult content did change when I logged in and a lot more was available - added a few favs and just looked around - No obvious problems found by me.


----------



## foxystallion (Nov 24, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Report anything you find on this thread, and it will be taken care of immediately.



Both bugs that I reported disappeared as soon as I told NoScript to allow feroxart.net.  Sometimes I overlook the obvious! Sorry for the false alarm.  Everything that I've tried is now AOK.  Thank you very much!


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 24, 2007)

fastturtle said:
			
		

> One problem I noticed (not sure if a problem) is that guests can see the mature(adult) categories when not logged in and some was visable



I noticed a few images that should have been marked as "mature" or "adult", and were not.  Keep in mind that if the thumbnail's border is black, then the submission was not marked as "mature" (blue) or "adult" (red) by the uploader, and thus would be missed by the filter.


----------



## Bigshow (Nov 24, 2007)

i have a question, if the server is changing and all, will it change the site itself?  Like for instance, im my dorm room at college, I can get on FA all day without a problem, but the blocks on the school server lock out FAP and DA from 8:15 AM to 3:30 PM.  I think it has something to do with how the site is catagorized, like if its purposely labeled as porn, or is it listed as a general art site or whatever.  Thats what I was wondering, but if the name hasn't changed then it should still evade the blocks like it use to do.  hmm im just guessing, thats all.  Gotta have something to do over the days Im off from classes, lol.  Ohh, and as far as I know, its all good, and I got no problems atm, logged out and everything


----------



## TheShekinah (Nov 24, 2007)

All works fine for me.

...although the poetry option on the "submit artwork" page, still reads "Submist your poetry and prose!" XD  I don't think typos and miscategorizing of prose is tops on the list of bugs to fix though.


----------



## blade (Nov 24, 2007)

so far so good from what I have been able to do.  I've changed my avatar, was able to send/receive notes, able to look at submissions/journals/comments.

Having this little taste has wetted my appetite.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Nov 24, 2007)

I haven't run into any issues yet. ^_^


----------



## ILikeYourArt (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm getting logged out randomly. Such as I was going to reply to a comment, it logged me out and said I had to sign in again. It's better now, but it's happened a few times.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 24, 2007)

Bigshow said:
			
		

> i have a question, if the server is changing and all, will it change the site itself?  Like for instance, im my dorm room at college, I can get on FA all day without a problem, but the blocks on the school server lock out FAP and DA from 8:15 AM to 3:30 PM.  I think it has something to do with how the site is catagorized, like if its purposely labeled as porn, or is it listed as a general art site or whatever.  Thats what I was wondering, but if the name hasn't changed then it should still evade the blocks like it use to do.  hmm im just guessing, thats all.  Gotta have something to do over the days Im off from classes, lol.  Ohh, and as far as I know, its all good, and I got no problems atm, logged out and everything



Once the swap is finished and the site is back up on its standard domain, other computers shouldn't be able to tell a difference at all.



			
				ILikeYourArt said:
			
		

> I'm getting logged out randomly. Such as I was going to reply to a comment, it logged me out and said I had to sign in again. It's better now, but it's happened a few times.



Make sure your browser is set to accept cookies from *ferroxart.net*, and keep them until they expire.  That's the only reason I can think of for you to get logged out like that.


----------



## Rimpala (Nov 24, 2007)

ah thanks for the update, can't wait for the server to be back up and everything looks good on my side of the beta test


----------



## RailRide (Nov 24, 2007)

Logged in, read a couple of journals, replied to one, edited one of my own journals and posted a new one. No problems, and faster than before.

I did notice a story submission on the main page framed in red (adult) before I logged in, though.

---PCJ


----------



## missdavies (Nov 24, 2007)

Edited profile, posted a few things, cleaned out messages and uploaded a new avatar  All work great!


----------



## dravus (Nov 24, 2007)

everything seems fine to me.....no problems located


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 24, 2007)

I've noticed a problem. I've logged in, submitted, etc fine so far, but when I try to click on "My Journal" in the top right corner it links to the furaffinity.com domain and I can't access it!  I know there are other ways to get to it, but yeah. The rest of the links up there are fine.


----------



## Swatcher (Nov 24, 2007)

Whoos, the site just went down for me! Had no problems up until a minute ago. Now it's giving me a can't connect to server error. Anyone else?


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 25, 2007)

Swatcher said:
			
		

> Whoos, the site just went down for me! Had no problems up until a minute ago. Now it's giving me a can't connect to server error. Anyone else?



Yup, ditto that.


----------



## Lig (Nov 25, 2007)

It was working fine for me up until just now when I got the connection timed out error.

Edit: Yeah I'm now getting the page can't be displayed error too.


----------



## Nightintodream (Nov 25, 2007)

ditto..................!


----------



## CoolCoon (Nov 25, 2007)

Swatcher said:
			
		

> Whoops, the site just went down for me! Had no problems up until a minute ago. Now it's giving me a can't connect to server error. Anyone else?



Yup, same here


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm getting a "Page Cannot Be Displayed" Message for me.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 25, 2007)

Does this mean the main site is being turned back on? Because that is timing out too instead of displaying the "site down" page. =D


----------



## blade (Nov 25, 2007)

That sounds like what could be the case, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 25, 2007)

Cannot connect to server error here as well.

EDIT - now it's giving me Connection Time Out error.

EDIT X2 - now it's Unable to Connect.


----------



## mcbowser (Nov 25, 2007)

It just went down, and i was gonna submit something, darn it!


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 25, 2007)

ditto the last...10 posts.


----------



## blade (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, it could mean that they've gathered enough data and might be switching things over, or are working a little more to make sure that things are quite up to snuff.


----------



## Sirus (Nov 25, 2007)

Can't get to it


----------



## leeter (Nov 25, 2007)

best I can tell:

the furaffinity domain is compleatly down pinging it gets no response
the ferroxart domain is live but returning RTE packets so you should be getting a screen saying your connection was reset


----------



## blade (Nov 25, 2007)

Aye.  So no message up on either of them might be something big happening, though again, that is just speculation on my part.  either way, the anticipation is tingling.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 25, 2007)

TINGLING IN ME LOINS.

Well, maybe not. Porn = lol. But still. : D


----------



## Kattywampus (Nov 25, 2007)

MilkHermit said:
			
		

> TINGLING IN ME LOINS.



Actually, I read that as "LIONS", and now I wanna use that.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 25, 2007)

Kattywampus said:
			
		

> MilkHermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, if your lions are tingling...I would run. Seriously. They might be planning something.

/offtopic


----------



## Lion (Nov 25, 2007)

MilkHermit said:
			
		

> Kattywampus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*tingles* :wink:


----------



## leeter (Nov 25, 2007)

Update:

the furaffinity domain is now responding to pings although now sending RTE packets, see my earlier post for details
the ferroxart domain has had no apparent change


----------



## Wanderwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

Swatcher said:
			
		

> Whoos, the site just went down for me! Had no problems up until a minute ago. Now it's giving me a can't connect to server error. Anyone else?



Both sites still down, both sites pinging in response.  How do I use ipflush again?


----------



## leeter (Nov 25, 2007)

I fail to see how that would help, but your more that welcome to try. As best I can tell the admins have both servers set  to return all queries with an RTE packet which tells your computer that the connection has been reset. The fact of the matter is that the only thing we can practically do is wait for an update from one of the admins. My apologies if I offend.


----------



## Wanderwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

leeter said:
			
		

> I fail to see how that would help, but your more that welcome to try. As best I can tell the admins have both servers set  to return all queries with an RTE packet which tells your computer that the connection has been reset. The fact of the matter is that the only thing we can practically do is wait for an update from one of the admins. My apologies if I offend.



No offense given or taken... though I honestly don't remember how to use ipflush, and you, er, didn't tell me


----------



## Sharra (Nov 25, 2007)

> No offense given or taken... though I honestly don't remember how to use ipflush, and you, er, didn't tell me



command: open cmd and type ipconfig /flushdns


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmm even FA has that "unable to connect" thingie.


----------



## duo2nd (Nov 25, 2007)

I noticed that also.


----------



## TheGru (Nov 25, 2007)

Has the test ended or something?

Because it's not connecting on either IE or Firefox.


----------



## nemmie (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh man this site stays down much longer and we are going to have a bunch of rabid furs out there destroying the cities and running a muck.. wait some of these furs need to get out maybe this is a blessing.

You've seen the action movies where the bad guy threatens to destroy the Earth. You've heard people on the news claiming that the next nuclear war or cutting down rainforest's or persisting in releasing hideous quantities of pollution into the atmosphere threatens to end the world. No its furries without their porn that will destroy this earth god help us if FA stays down another day...


----------



## Sym (Nov 25, 2007)

nemmie said:
			
		

> and running a muck..


Isn't that what FurryMUCK is?


			
				nemmie said:
			
		

> without there porn


You mean THEIR. "There" means "over there"


----------



## nemmie (Nov 25, 2007)

Sym said:
			
		

> nemmie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lack of sleep sorry brain no work after 35 hours of being up forgive me


----------



## hydrassas (Nov 25, 2007)

doesn't seem to be running


----------



## verix (Nov 25, 2007)

THE APACHE SERVER HAS BEEN KIDNAPPED BY NINJAS!

Are you a bad enough dude to save open source???


----------



## likeshine (Nov 25, 2007)

everything appears to be down now, but the only issue i had last evening using ferroxart.net was that i would lose the connection going from my watch list, to click on art, to back to my watch list.  i could click on images fine, but backspacing caused me to lose the connection.

yeah.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 25, 2007)

Lion said:
			
		

> MilkHermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know its off-topic but _that_ was full of all kinds of win :lol:


----------



## STrRedWolf (Nov 25, 2007)

verix said:
			
		

> THE APACHE SERVER HAS BEEN KIDNAPPED BY NINJAS!
> 
> Are you a bad enough dude to save open source???



Every day and twice on Sundays.  

Update from my Maryland-located Verizon FiOS connection:  Both FA and FerroxArt are immediately returning unable to connect.  FA's not pinging but I have a ping at FerroxArt -- someone reboot the server and forget to put Apache in the startup rotation?


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't even get to the ferrox beta site. It's been nearly 5 days and no FA! I need my FA now!!!!


----------



## Lynxia (Nov 25, 2007)

Aye, both sites are obviously down.


----------



## missdavies (Nov 25, 2007)

Maybe everyone got excited and jumped on the beta too fast and it overloaded or something?  We've seen that happen before.  In either case I'm sure the admins will take care of it


----------



## codewolf (Nov 25, 2007)

STrRedWolf said:
			
		

> Both FA and FerroxArt are immediately returning unable to connect.  FA's not pinging but I have a ping at FerroxArt



same here in the UK


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 25, 2007)

I get unable to connect on all three links here in TX


----------



## NachT (Nov 25, 2007)

I saw no problems when I did some work on it, though I didn't have anything to upload. However, it seems that both the new and the old domain names are no longer working for some reason. Is this cause of my dad's computer being a POS or are they not working? Keeps timing out, though the old FurAffinity.net times out very quickly.

~N~


----------



## Kerflurval (Nov 25, 2007)

Ainoko said:
			
		

> I can't even get to the ferrox beta site. It's been nearly 5 days and no FA! I need my FA now!!!!




Just wait a little longer, I am sure they are going to be back soon.

a thousand plus site Gnomes are hard to motivate, you know...


----------



## karoug (Nov 25, 2007)

Maybe someone was connecting remotely and accidentally chose "shutdown" instead of "restart".


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 25, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> STrRedWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				NachT said:
			
		

> I saw no problems when I did some work on it, though I didn't have anything to upload. However, it seems that both the new and the old domain names are no longer working for some reason. Is this cause of my dad's computer being a POS or are they not working? Keeps timing out, though the old FurAffinity.net times out very quickly.
> 
> ~N~



I am glad to say that it is not your father's POS PC, it is just issues with the domain names.


----------



## blade (Nov 25, 2007)

This downtime is nothing compared to the uber downage of years ago. Tis why I'm quite patient ;p

Besides, I'm sure that everyone's working on things behind the scenes reguardless and doing the best job they can.  Even if it takes a week or so, it'll take that long and still be good.  There are hopes that it won't take that long, however if it *needs* that long then it should take a while.


----------



## Mazz (Nov 25, 2007)

blade said:
			
		

> This downtime is nothing compared to the uber downage of years ago. Tis why I'm quite patient ;p
> 
> Besides, I'm sure that everyone's working on things behind the scenes reguardless and doing the best job they can.  Even if it takes a week or so, it'll take that long and still be good.  There are hopes that it won't take that long, however if it *needs* that long then it should take a while.



That downage was long enough to have killed FA if it were any other type of site.


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 25, 2007)

Mazz said:
			
		

> blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know what it is like for a site to be down for ages www.furry-furry.com went down when thier servers literally explodedlast year, they came back online with a new improved site after being down for 8 months, but by that time, they lost a godd 2/3 of their member base


----------



## SomeoneRandom (Nov 25, 2007)

Heh... seems a few (though most people here seem relatively calm) people have been freaking a bit. I guess FA > RL for some! XD 

I think the point we have to remember is that during the beta test (to what I could see) everything was working fairly well, so whatever this glitch was, it's doubtful it'll last as long as the "Great Downtime" or whatever you want to call it. So alright all you withdrawal-crazed peoples! Have a cookie, perhaps go *GASP* outside for a bit (who'd wanna do that tho) or read a book, and surely FA will be up 'n' at em in no time and better than ever! =3


----------



## yak (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry for no reply up to this time, i was sleeping.

One of the servers kernel panicked during the, ironically, last proxy server restart, and we are waiting for a person with physical access to reset it. As soon as that happens, Fur Affinity will be back online.


----------



## Jasonwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Sorry for no reply up to this time, i was sleeping.
> 
> One of the servers kernel panicked during the, ironically, last proxy server restart, and we are waiting for a person with physical access to reset it. As soon as that happens, Fur Affinity will be back online.



So www.furaffinity.net will be back up soon? Or will that be www.ferroxart.net?


----------



## blade (Nov 25, 2007)

It'll probably be the furaffinity.net since the ferroxart was just for beta testing.


----------



## leeter (Nov 25, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Sorry for no reply up to this time, i was sleeping.
> 
> One of the servers kernel panicked during the, ironically, last proxy server restart, and we are waiting for a person with physical access to reset it. As soon as that happens, Fur Affinity will be back online.



I laugh manically in the general direction of the server, and then empathize, kernel panics suck, and they happen for the most random reasons.


----------



## UndyingSong (Nov 25, 2007)

*wheeps* ;_;


----------



## leeter (Nov 25, 2007)

weep not, for FA shall return, sometime soon, I hope


----------



## SomeoneRandom (Nov 25, 2007)

See? Told'ya! X3


----------



## WulfGym (Nov 25, 2007)

neither FA or the new site T.T *sigh*


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 25, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Sorry for no reply up to this time, i was sleeping.
> 
> One of the servers kernel panicked during the, ironically, last proxy server restart, and we are waiting for a person with physical access to reset it. As soon as that happens, Fur Affinity will be back online.



Mmm, kernel panic.

Gushi!  Go punch the reset button!


----------



## Khaz (Nov 25, 2007)

Ainoko said:
			
		

> I know what it is like for a site to be down for ages www.furry-furry.com went down when thier servers literally explodedlast year, they came back online with a new improved site after being down for 8 months, but by that time, they lost a godd 2/3 of their member base


To be fair, I don't think the site was down QUITE that long, and I don't think a server LITERALLY exploded.  But yes, it was one helluva bad collapse.  It served as a good rehab from my F2F addiction though.  

Here's hoping FA comes back soon!  Such bad timing on this, too...  There were some people I have been out of contact with since it went down that are rather important at the moment, not to mention I just made a new submission and meaningful journal only moments before it died.  

*uses his magical staying-the-heck-out-of-the-way powers to expedite the proecss*


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Nov 25, 2007)

I have no idea what a kernel panicking means, but don't anyone correct me. I'm enjoying the mental image of the robot from Lost In Space running around wildly waving its arms and shrieking.


----------



## K-PUZ (Nov 25, 2007)

hullo, pardon me i am new ^^;
after reading the whole subject of replies, i am wondering if it is an update for the condition yet? =3

this one > http://www.furaffinity.net/
and this one > http://www.ferroxart.net/
does not working at the moment, is there another i do not kno of? i saw somebody had say there is three links? *confuse*

thank u =3


----------



## leeter (Nov 25, 2007)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
			
		

> I have no idea what a kernel panicking means, but don't anyone correct me. I'm enjoying the mental image of the robot from Lost In Space running around wildly waving its arms and shrieking.



An interesting mental image, although the reality is it's the linux/Unix version of the blue screen of death, only it's alot more fun to make fun of for fairly obvious reasons


----------



## yak (Nov 25, 2007)

my mind just imploded


----------



## leeter (Nov 25, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> my mind just imploded



Thats usually not a good thing...


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Nov 25, 2007)

*just got back into town* omg! furaffinity.net has been kidnapped and is being held for ransom at ferroxart.net.  omg! ferroxart.net appears to not be working right now either.  >.>

So is ferroxart.net... is that the new site for FA? And is ferroxart supposed to be down right now.  '  I probably missed something... I read the first page o' posts and the last page.... *sigh* I am going to go read the middle now.


----------



## sedric (Nov 25, 2007)

Mokusei_Kaze said:
			
		

> So is ferroxart.net... is that the new site for FA? And is ferroxart supposed to be down right now.  '  I probably missed something... I read the first page o' posts and the last page.... *sigh* I am going to go read the middle now.


To summarise, no, Ferroxart.net is not the new FA so far as I know, it was just for beta testing. Right now FA isn't available from anywhere, and Yak's brain implosion probably means we're going to have to wait a little longer yet before the eagle lands

*sighs* I might have to get real friends at this rate


----------



## Juliamon (Nov 25, 2007)

sedric said:
			
		

> *sighs* I might have to get real friends at this rate


Truly, this a most frightening thought.


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Nov 25, 2007)

sedric said:
			
		

> To summarise, no, Ferroxart.net is not the new FA so far as I know, it was just for beta testing. Right now FA isn't available from anywhere, and Yak's brain implosion probably means we're going to have to wait a little longer yet before the eagle lands
> 
> *sighs* I might have to get real friends at this rate



Awwww *tight hugs* it's okay =3 at least we still have the forums and what not.  I am just excited to upload some of the things I have been working on.    But it can wait.  I am just wanting to make sure I am going to the right place when everything is up and running again


----------



## Sym (Nov 25, 2007)

EVERY REPOST IS REPOST REPOST.
How many people need to say the exact same thing? Here's a tip: unless something CHANGES you don't need to say "I CAN'T GET EITHER PAGE TO WORK"


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 25, 2007)

Sym said:
			
		

> EVERY REPOST IS REPOST REPOST.
> How many people need to say the exact same thing? Here's a tip: unless something CHANGES you don't need to say "I CAN'T GET EITHER PAGE TO WORK"



Ditto. I suggest this thread be closed and a new one should be opened with an update on the status of FA. Goddamn, you guys endless bitching is annoying.


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Nov 25, 2007)

Lol! come on it's not that bad, and it's a way to get people that are just running into the problem updated, especially since people might just be running into these problems.  I know that it can be annoying to see or hear the same question or inquary over and over again, but you have to remember, that the reason someone is asking is because they are unaware of the issue, and want an update.


----------



## SomeoneRandom (Nov 25, 2007)

I half agree with both of you. It's a way for people to reorient themselves, however I think they should read before they repost... Really I think it would have been wise for a Site Status page to have been made... but oh well! In the end, all that's left to say is that patience is a virtue... n.n


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 25, 2007)

Mokusei_Kaze said:
			
		

> Lol! come on it's not that bad, and it's a way to get people that are just running into the problem updated, especially since people might just be running into these problems.  I know that it can be annoying to see or hear the same question or inquary over and over again, but you have to remember, that the reason someone is asking is because they are unaware of the issue, and want an update.



Yes and they WILL update when there IS an update. No-one have any right to freakin' DEMAND an update. Everyone needs to go out and play or go to fchan if you need to fap so bad. Do you know how hard it is to code a website from top to bottom as big as FA? I didn't realize how many furries have all the friends in the world on FA....


----------



## icehawk (Nov 25, 2007)

Khaz said:
			
		

> To be fair, I don't think the site was down QUITE that long, and I don't think a server LITERALLY exploded.  But yes, it was one helluva bad collapse.  It served as a good rehab from my F2F addiction though.



Stranger things have happened, like having the datacenter hosting your server burn to the ground...


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Nov 25, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> Yes and they WILL update when there IS an update. No-one have any right to freakin' DEMAND an update. Everyone needs to go out and play or go to fchan if you need to fap so bad. Do you know how hard it is to code a website from top to bottom as big as FA? I didn't realize how many furries have all the friends in the world on FA....




I do agree with you.  ^_^  I am personally am not that worried about it, I know that they are working on the issue, and that when they can get it up and running it will.  I run a web site myself and work side by side with the person that does all the coding,  it is hours upon hours to code the basic stuff, and if there is a problem, I have seen him completely rewrite the whole code just to get it up and running.  I am just going to chill in the mean time, work on my web comic, work on my art peices and commitions, enjoy the coversations in the forums, and probably go running about as soon as I am no longer chained to a desk.

I guess the only reason I was even defending the people that have done that is because I just hopped on after being on vacation for the past 3 days and not on the internets, I read a good portion of the furom and was suprized that there was an alternative address for FA, thus I was confussed if it had changed or if both were actually up or if the site was just down, because when you just go through this forum you see a lot of... ZOMG! The site is down!... and ZOMG! Both sites are down!

I got nothing *sits down and hums Mokusei Kaze's Theme*


----------



## Khaz (Nov 25, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> Yes and they WILL update when there IS an update. No-one have any right to freakin' DEMAND an update. Everyone needs to go out and play or go to fchan if you need to fap so bad. Do you know how hard it is to code a website from top to bottom as big as FA? I didn't realize how many furries have all the friends in the world on FA....


Dude.  Chill.

I don't hear anybody DEMANDING anything here.  Second, there is more to FA than paw-off material.  I don't even use it for that!  And third, I for one have matters of importance that were being conveyed through this website.  The kind of importance that involves money, to boot.

If reading this thread makes you that upset, take a break, heed your own advice, and do something else until FA is back.


----------



## blade (Nov 25, 2007)

Please, let us all just relax and let them finish what they're doing without having to check here every five minutes just to defend themselves or just see what's up.  Besides, it will be up when it is up. ^_^


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Nov 25, 2007)

Khaz said:
			
		

> Dude.  Chill.
> 
> I don't hear anybody DEMANDING anything here.  Second, there is more to FA than paw-off material.  I don't even use it for that!  And third, I for one have matters of importance that were being conveyed through this website.  The kind of importance that involves money, to boot.
> 
> If reading this thread makes you that upset, take a break, heed your own advice, and do something else until FA is back.



Khaz, thank you, I was doing a really poor job of expressing that.  That is the main reason I care about when the site comes back up because it is a way for me to get commisions.  *sigh*


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 25, 2007)

Furries are easy pickins for some money. How can I buy my nachos and weed from my commission money if FA is down? ;______;

Naw but really, this thread should be closed and the mods should post a new thread when its back up.


----------



## webwiz23 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey people, the server is running again, but all you'll get is a 502 message! We're getting somewhere.


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 25, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> Sym said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What did you expect. This is the FA forums after all. What'd you expect? The "lets all sit down and have a nice discusion" forums? If the bitching is annoying to you. Why don't you go find something else to do and leave the people to thier bitching? All your going to get is people bitching at you for saying that now or telling you that you should stop.


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 25, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> thegreathamster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it when people respond to me because I am an insecure troll.


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 25, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> I love it when people respond to me because I am an insecure troll.



LOL! Insecure troll? No, you're one of those smart trolls that cruise threads and pick wisely as you have nothing better to do with your time. XD You're the type of troll that gives people like me entertainment. Keep up the great work! ^^


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 25, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> thegreathamster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was that an update on FA's current status?


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 25, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish. Though that's what everyone is waiting for and this isn't the thread for it. Site updates are in a completely different thing all together. They are just using this thread as it's where everyone is at.


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 25, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> thegreathamster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then how 'bout we lock this? I'm already getting pms from some unknown butthurt furry and the day when I actually wonder  about FA's status, all I get the same post over and over again. But maybe its the three beers I just had. I don't know.


----------



## blade (Nov 25, 2007)

And I know that they aren't meant to happen, but let's try to stray away from any accidental starts of flamewars  since they aren't on topic for this either.

Please let us get back on topic.


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok, I'll post what everyone have been doing for that last 8 pages:

furaffinity.net and ferroxart.net are both down! I wonder what's wrong? someone plz help! ;__;


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 25, 2007)

blade said:
			
		

> And I know that they aren't meant to happen, but let's try to stray away from any accidental starts of flamewars  since they aren't on topic for this either.
> 
> Please let us get back on topic.



Um...I think this thread has been derailed and past the point of no return as this was for the beta testing and both sites are down. We heard from Yak that the site will be up after they deal with the current problem, so why not lock this thread? I know that it usefulness is gone now.

@thegreathamster: Sorry about hearing you getting PMs from those guys. XD Though like I said, that was going to happen.


----------



## karmapolice (Nov 25, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll post what everyone have been doing for that last 8 pages:
> 
> furaffinity.net and ferroxart.net are both down! I wonder what's wrong? someone plz help! ;__;



golly gee, a real honest to goodness internet tough guy!


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 25, 2007)

karmapolice said:
			
		

> thegreathamster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf I haven't threaten anyone.

And also:

I noticed that ferroxart.net is down now, too. And furaffinity.net is still down. What's going on?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 25, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Apart from the connectivity issues, Fur Affinity is up and running on a different domain name, and needs to be thoroughly beta tested before it can be put back online.
> Due to the fact that php4 is being discontinued from further development and support, as of January next year, we had to switch to php5. That already have created a number of coding issues we took care of, but there may be more.
> 
> Anyone willing to help please visit  http://www.ferroxart.net and just `use` the site and it's features to see if there are any malfunctions. Then login to your account and try the same.
> ...



My internet (Safari for my Mac) says I cannot connect to that the ferrox art server or FA for some unknown reason.


----------



## duo2nd (Nov 25, 2007)

I use Firefox and I got the same problem.


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah, and I don't know if anyone have noticed but can't go on furaffinity.net! Is anyone else having that problem?


----------



## blade (Nov 25, 2007)

They both seem to have been down all day, and probably being worked on in the background.


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes but if you log on to ferroxart.net, you can't get on! I noticed furaffinity.net is still down. Anyone have noticed this?


----------



## blade (Nov 25, 2007)

ferroxart.net said:
			
		

> Unable to connect
> 
> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.ferroxart.net.
> 
> ...





			
				furaffinity.net said:
			
		

> The connection has timed out
> 
> The server at www.furaffinity.net is taking too long to respond.
> 
> ...



Yep, I've noticed.  Same thing that I've been saying for a couple of posts ;p

Therefore, a logical conclusion would be that they have taken things down to work on things, or need a switch toggled, or something else.  So let's just let them do whatever and get'er done. ^_^


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 25, 2007)

THREAD FAIL.

<lock>


----------

